# I have a Black kitten in need of a loving home



## tracyjh71 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi There
Im in Pontefract west Yorkshire and I have a kitten she was rescued from a house, and is in dire need of a new home. she is female, about 6-8 weeks old, pure black, litter trained and fully weaned. I have de-fleaed and wormed her but she has not been vaccinated. she is very friendly. We already have two other cats that don't get on with her so I can't keep her.
If any one is interested contact me [email protected]
Thanks
Tracy


----------



## tracyjh71 (Aug 3, 2009)

hear is a picture of her


----------



## tracyjh71 (Aug 3, 2009)

kitten has now found a new home


----------

